# Setting up multiple strips of LED lights - 110v.



## SeanSVU (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a project where I have to illuminated 4x8 feet. 8' being the vertical side. I plan on using LED strips like these because they are efficient & I dont need a transformer. I will space each strip about 3 inches apart vertically. How would you suggest connecting one strip to the next? what GA wire should I use?
Thanks.


----------



## CoveAxe (Apr 11, 2016)

I would not connect these with each other at all. You will either create a fire hazard or you will just cause the whole string to dim. These should be connected in parallel to the power supply.


----------

